# Hearts United



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I don't know if everyone is familiar with Hearts United but it is a no kill shelter for rescues. Anyway you can donate money on a monthly basis towards a rescue and he/she becomes your Buddy. Anyway my buddy Kaylee who was resuced from a puppymill was just adopted with another rescue from a puppymill. I'm so happy for her! I already have my next Buddy picked out!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

That is so very cool
















Do you get picks, and a background on your "buddy"? I love this idea


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

You do get to pick your Buddy. They have a little bio on where they came from, how old, etc. They have a couple of malts from a puppy mill on there right now needing Buddy's!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I pulled up the web-site. I love this. I'm going to adopt a "buddy" today









Here's the link, if anyone is interested









http://www.hua.org/Buddies.html


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Your great..Thanks..

Andrea~


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Did ya'll see all the malteses on there! It said they rescued 8 from a puppy mill in Iowa. Good for them...puppy mills..just..ugh lol.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I pulled up the web-site. I love this. I'm going to adopt a "buddy" today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For $10 a month you can hardly NOT adopt a buddy. Thanks for the link, Deb. And thanks, Terri, for bringing this to our attention!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just buddied Gay, a little white poodle taken from the same puppy mill in Iowa as the maltese.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Linda, you rock! I already had my next Buddy picked out but the hubby apparently wants to pick our next Buddy! I have no idea what's up with that? Just when I think he's the biggest dork living he does something sweet like this! Hmm, I wonder what he did wrong? Oh yeah, he racked up $220 on his cell phone!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Linda, you rock! I already had my next Buddy picked out but the hubby apparently wants to pick our next Buddy! I have no idea what's up with that? Just when I think he's the biggest dork living he does something sweet like this! Hmm, I wonder what he did wrong? Oh yeah, he racked up $220 on his cell phone![/B]


Thanks, I had a poodle growing up, and they've always held a special place in my heart.







There are so many cute little babes on that page, it was hard to choose!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I adopted old Sonja


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

> I adopted old Sonja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, she's a cutie! Don't you wish you could just take them all in!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I adopted old Sonja
> 
> 
> 
> ...































She's so sweet.
I can't figure people out - how can you all of a sudden decide you have too many dogs??


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am still waiting for my buddy! It's been like 20 minutes where is my buddy!!!
I am waiting for my email..

Andrea~









I still have not gotten a email confirmation, does anyone know why!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> I am still waiting for my buddy! It's been like 20 minutes where is my buddy!!!
> I am waiting for my email..
> 
> Andrea~
> ...


Oh oh...who did you pick...who is your buddy...please do share! I think I might pick Elisa shes way too cute.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I did not pick anyone, they just asked me my info I gave it , and they were supposed to give me an email confirmation, which I still have not gotten..I don't care who they give me as long as it helps...

XO Andrea~


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

You will probably get the email tomorrow since it is the weekend and they don't update the website on the weekend. It took them about 3 days to put that my Buddy had been adopted.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> You will probably get the email tomorrow since it is the weekend and they don't update the website on the weekend. It took them about 3 days to put that my Buddy had been adopted.[/B]










Thanks!
Andrea~


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I love their site. I look at it all the time.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

You know I still never got the email confirmation.. Now what do I do?
Thanks


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> You know I still never got the email confirmation.. Now what do I do?
> Thanks[/B]


I didn't get a confirmation either. I'll look into it


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=241551
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I am only concerned, because they have my credit card number








, and it's been like 

a week...



Andrea~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so sorry I just saw this post.

My Girl Scout troop did something like this, we started it 6 years ago. We went to our local No Kill Shelter and picked out 5 kennels that were in a line together and decided we would "support" any dog in those 5. Once a month I would run by and make sure I got information about any changes of dogs and I would drop off everything we had either made or collected or purchased for them. We made each kennel a PVC pipe bed so the dog was up off the cold floor, we made blankets for EVERY dog in the shelter, and we collected enough toys for every dog, plus some. We also collected and purchased a whole bunch of big bags of dog food. This was our first two months. Since then we have been able to build quite a few more beds and replace some that have been chewed on. We also make sure we keep making doggie blankets through the year so we can get them to the dogs in the Fall. My girls love this project and at every other meeting it seems, more then one girl will bring in another dog toy.

I wish I had of thought to have kept track of ALL the dogs we have helped there... it's been many. I have very good girls.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I am so sorry I just saw this post.
> 
> My Girl Scout troop did something like this, we started it 6 years ago. We went to our local No Kill Shelter and picked out 5 kennels that were in a line together and decided we would "support" any dog in those 5. Once a month I would run by and make sure I got information about any changes of dogs and I would drop off everything we had either made or collected or purchased for them. We made each kennel a PVC pipe bed so the dog was up off the cold floor, we made blankets for EVERY dog in the shelter, and we collected enough toys for every dog, plus some. We also collected and purchased a whole bunch of big bags of dog food. This was our first two months. Since then we have been able to build quite a few more beds and replace some that have been chewed on. We also make sure we keep making doggie blankets through the year so we can get them to the dogs in the Fall. My girls love this project and at every other meeting it seems, more then one girl will bring in another dog toy.
> 
> ...


That is so AWESOME!!! I love you and your girls. It doesn't get much better than this









You give your girls a "high-five" for me. And some "high-pads" from the kids


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Melanie -














What an excellent way to get young people involved in community affairs. Way to go.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> That is so AWESOME!!! I love you and your girls. It doesn't get much better than this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Thank YOU so much!!! I will let them know that other's enjoy what we do. Saddly our troop is getting smaller now, that the girls are 13, but the girls that are left, still enjoy this project so much. Later this year when I have more girls that are closer to 14, we all can go to the Shelter together to help with "walking" or cleaning of kennels. BELIEVE ME, the girls have been looking forward to this for years!!!

One of the girls in our troop picked "Rescue The Shelter" as her Bronze Award project a few years ago. She took photos at the Shelter and interviewed employees and volunteers then made a beautifully informative packette to hand out when we were selling cookies. About 3 months later, during one of my trips to the Shelter, one of the Assistant Managers of the Shelter came out to speak with me. She told me that the shelter had received a very generous donation and with it came a letter about "a girl scout told them about the shelter" ... she wanted our troop to know, they are doing a good valuable job. And yes THEY are!

High pads back to your "kids" from them!

enJOY!
Melanie
*



> Melanie -
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*
Thank you so much!... Yes those girls are my future caretakers... HAHAHAHA Little do they know.

enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a wonderful thing your girls are doing and what a great way to raise awareness. Everyone should be proud.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I just love her, I am so excited....

Andrea~







[/size]


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

You got Panda! Isn't she adorable!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> You got Panda! Isn't she adorable![/B]



Terri,
I am so excited! I am so happy I could help, I pray she gets adopted, into a great home..
Thanks so much for your post!







Andrea~


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Well done to all you guys for what you do!!

I wish we had something similar here. We have the RSPCA but I dont think they are a 'no kill' place. We also have the Shenton Park Dogs Refuge, but again they are NOT a 'no kill' place
















We dont have anything like that here in Western Australia.

I wonder if I sent Hearts United some money in the post, whether I could be a 'buddy' too
















I wish we could rescue every animal that 'goes' to these places. 

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------

